# Here's a pic of my 350Z!



## C1 Bender (Jul 5, 2003)

:jump: 

C1 Bender


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Hehe, nice wheels


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Very nice, I think you might be the only 350z here so far, but I could have missed one perhaps.


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

C1 love the Z, Shawn your just silly LOL


----------



## mtcookson (Jul 16, 2003)




----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

Nice. Whats your plan for it?


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

SWEET!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

OMG ! IM SO JEALOUS !!!


----------



## C1 Bender (Jul 5, 2003)

*Pics of me and some of my friends here in TEXAS!*

Us just hanging out. 
















 

C1


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

*drools*


----------



## C1 Bender (Jul 5, 2003)

*It's amazing how much attention we get.*



LIUSPEED said:


> **drools* *


Everytime our group of 350Z's get together and go cruising, we always get a lot of attention. Whenever we stop and park somewhere people always stop and check out our cars. It's an awesome feeling. Man if I had a dime for everytime someone has given us the thumbsup I'd have enough money to but another Z.

C1 Bender


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

Did any of you guys do any mods or they all stock?


----------



## C1 Bender (Jul 5, 2003)

*All are stock except for one.*



Neil said:


> *Did any of you guys do any mods or they all stock? *


The only one in the pic with mods is the black one. I can't remember exactly what the mods are.

C1


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

<------jealous 
sweet ride


----------



## AZ_TURBOSE (Oct 22, 2002)

Very nice car! I looked and test drove a black track edition. The car was very nice.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

damn, all your friends just up and decided to buy 350's?

lol, sweet


----------



## C1 Bender (Jul 5, 2003)

*Many of my friends have 350Z's.*

I have more than 20 friends locally who have New Nissan 350Z's and 6 more friends locally who have ordered 350Z's and are waiting. It's difficult to get everyone together to take pics all at the same time.

C1


----------



## g200sx (Apr 18, 2003)

Shawnsilverb14 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i couldn't agree more
where can i get those?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

go to hell you teddy bear sinner.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

bling bling justin is jealous


----------



## nissan_dude (Apr 23, 2003)

damn... u + 20+ other friends w/ 350Z's??! cant say im not jealous


----------



## white96se (Sep 5, 2002)

my boy that i work with has a new 350z...but he has put laods of $$ into it already. the car is constantly in the shop, this week he is getting more ICE done to it. if you guys dont believe me i can get pics and post them on here! lets see here, since iwork with him i know the mods:

Exterior:
Full CF Nismo Body Kit
CF Front Bumper
CF Side Skirts
CF Rear Splitter
Cf Hood
JDM Skyline GTR Wheels - These are the real thing, he went to japan and got them!!
Interior:
Sparco Torino Seats
Painted Dash Panels
Engine:
Injen CAI
Stillen Dual Exhaust
NOS 50 Shot
ICE:
I dont know exactly wat the model numbers are so..
Alpine Flip Out TV Screen
Alpine DVD Player
2 JL W6s subs
3 amps
In the shop now for 4 more tv screens and PS2 and xbox in the car!


----------



## C1 Bender (Jul 5, 2003)

*We believe you.*

Of course we believe you. After reading what your friend has done to his Z, we would love to see pics of his car. Also refer him to join this board/forum.

C1


----------



## white96se (Sep 5, 2002)

alright...i think im working with him 2nite or 2morrow night i forget but ill let him know and give me a day or 2 to post pics  Now wheneven i see a Z its nothing special to me b/c whenever i see him at work its just like uh wow! But yea ill get u pics soon dont worry


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

Hey C1, how old are you and all your 350 friends? Cause, damn, you guys are livin' it up. I was barely able to pony up the dough for my SE-R.


----------



## C1 Bender (Jul 5, 2003)

*Our ages vary.*

We all are different ages ranging from 18 to 30. But believe it or not we all get along very well and we all keep in contact with each other on a regular basis. We hang out, play pool, go out to eat, wash our cars together and go cruising together as much as possible. Of course there are a few of us who hang out together everyday or so. I gotta admit it's very cool.

C1


----------



## Zwutumean (Apr 17, 2003)

You gotta be careful, there are alot of haters out there that wanna run you off the road cuz you have a nicer ride than they do. 

By the way Chris....I think the blue one is purdiest!

Oh..and with regards to your "photochopped" Z pic w/ teddy bear rims..well.....they are just jealous cuz you drive a Z and they don't!  

Later~


----------



## C1 Bender (Jul 5, 2003)

*Check this out.*



Zwutumean said:


> *You gotta be careful, there are alot of haters out there that wanna run you off the road cuz you have a nicer ride than they do.
> 
> By the way Chris....I think the blue one is purdiest!
> 
> ...


Yo bro check out this other link where everyone is tripping because I don't like the freakin teddy bear wheels on my Z. Note that everyone that has a problem with me not liking it does not drive a Z. Personally I don't like it, and I think it looks stupid. If they like it so much they should take a pic of one of their sentra's and put teddy bear wheels on it.

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=30802

C1


----------



## g200sx (Apr 18, 2003)

someone doesn't have a sense of humor


----------



## C1 Bender (Jul 5, 2003)

*I have a great sense of humor.*

I'm not here to argue with you people. You've got what you wanted. I've removed the pics of my 350Z and the link to other pics of my 350Z. YOUR WELCOME! Pics of my 350Z are out of here, let's move onto the next subject.

C1


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

LOL! This is just great. I dont have a sense of humor either, since not many people drive a 200sx, the thousands of people who have one, but everyone else wouldnt get it. I would try to find out addresses to whoever wrongly photochops my car!  

So, let me get this, anyone that drives a "Z", does not have a sense of humor, and does not like to have anything photoshopped onto their ride without their request? Uhm, okay.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I own a Z!
I have no sense of humor!!!
I DONT WANT ANYONE PHOTOSHOPPING MY CAR W/O MY PERMISSION!!!!!!!!!!!

I'M GETTIN MY RIFFLE AND HUNTING YOU DOWN PATRICK AND SHAWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *I own a Z!
> I have no sense of humor!!!
> I DONT WANT ANYONE PHOTOSHOPPING MY CAR W/O MY PERMISSION!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'M GETTIN MY RIFFLE AND HUNTING YOU DOWN PATRICK AND SHAWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *





!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!LETS DO THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


u cant take this shit to heart man......dryboy once photoshopped my rims to change color on them and put the pic on his site for reference to other users...........he changed the name of the picture, i didnt get mad.........he used MY car(no one has one exactly like mine) for public use, i didnt get mad....your car looks like all the other 350'z ive seen at the dealership, your car is not special


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

btw, hey psch91

david(avatar) is lookin evil


----------



## C1 Bender (Jul 5, 2003)

*Why the insults?*

First of all I never stated that I was upset with anyone. I merely stated that I personally did not like it. There are those of you how like the pic, and hey that's your choice. Again I simply stated that I did not like it and that is my opinion. Not once did I attempt to down either of you or say anything negative about either of you. But you guys on the other hand are downing me and degrading me because I have a different opinion than yours. If insulting someone over an automotive forum makes you feel better and like someone important, more power to you.

C1


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

the only reason it seems as if tho were downing you is because u came off like an ass.......sorry but thats how it is. were not here to make fun of u or nothin like that.


----------



## C1 Bender (Jul 5, 2003)

*So I should not have an individual opinion.*

You say that I came across in a bad way. And you come to this conclusion simply because I have a different opinion than yours. Makes no sense.

C1


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

nevermind, just forget the whole ordeal......no sense in going any further with it


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

I think the photochop was harmless BUT if he doesn't like it and it offends him, it should be removed out of respect.


----------



## C1 Bender (Jul 5, 2003)

*Thanks for the mature consideration. I appreciate it.*



BORNGEARHEAD said:


> *I think the photochop was harmless BUT if he doesn't like it and it offends him, it should be removed out of respect. *


Thank you for taking the high-road and deciding not to join in on the senseless insults. For the record I never stated that I wanted the pic removed. Afterall the person who posted the pic is entitled to his own opinion and artistic view. Even if I don't agree with him, I truly respect his view. Again thanks for not downing me like the others who do not even know me as a person, but they feel they are qualified to judge and insult me to boost their egos.

C1


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Don't worry C1, I'm tuckin' teddy's too...


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Jesus, this is going on in 2 threads? No, no more.... I'm tired of it. 

Either both threads shape up, or I'm closing 'em both. If you have a problem with it (if it comes to it), PM me you thoughts. I'll check up on these threads in the morning. For the love of god, it's an intarweb BB...

Man, I'm starting to sound like Adam.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

adam already closed the other thread.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

oh, BTW...


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Enough. All of you shut the hell up and listen. Quit acting like a bunch of sixth-graders and start pretending you're adults. The insults and the flaming stop now. This is supposed to be a car site, where enthusiasts can get together and discuss the thing we all share in common - a love of cars. Apparently a lot of you missed the section in the rules entitled _Showing Respect_:

"NissanForums.com attracts many different people, with sometimes opposing views, driving a variety of vehicles. While we encourage everyone to speak their mind and don't censor posts for content, we do encourage members to respect one another. Abusive and/or denigrating language, threats, insults, etc. will not be tolerated."

Psch and Justin, the comments you made at the top of this thread are _highly_ inappropriate. If you were newbies, I would have banned you right then and there.

This is an enthusiast site, and if you can't show respect to other enthusiasts, you _will_ be asked to leave. If C1 doesn't like the fact that you photoshopped his car, a simple apology and removal of the image is what you should do. Frankly, I see where he's coming from. I have seen photoshops of both my car and Sean's car, and it's not okay without permission of the owner.

Aside from the courtesy and respect, all photographs are automatically protected by intellectual property rights and international copyright laws, and modification of any image is in violation of these laws. If C1 wanted to, there are ways for him to press charges and sue. Trust me, I've been dealing with a lot of copyright bullshit this week.

What it all comes down to is this: If you can't respect another individual's opinions and wishes enough to take down a stupid photoshopped image, then you have just lost at the game of life.

Don't make this a problem again. If any of you have comments or questions, my AIM will be on all day.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Couldn't have said it better myself Sam.....

Let's move on everyone.


----------

